# Help and Advice > Questions/Information about depression >  diasapam

## ophelia

has anyone on this forum tried Diazepam for anxiety?

I am skedule to start this med soon, and I am wondering about success rate, side affects, etc

thanks

----------


## Paula

Do you know why youre being prescribed diazepam? Its usually a short term drug due to the fact its highly addictive.

Diazepam is a sedative so it will make you drowsy. Other than that, and the fact its addictive, it has minimal side effects. 

It definitely helped me cope with my anxiety, and with chronic pain that I suffer but your body quickly tolerates it so you need more to get the same effect itms. Its also very hard to come off. It took me over 6 months .....

----------


## Suzi

I agree with Paula, it's not normally used as a long term option.

----------


## ophelia

hey paula.

it is being used to help me cope with a social event coming up sometime in a few weeks

hopefully it was a good choice on my doctor's part

----------


## Paula

Ok then, if its a one off you should be absolutely fine. Whats the event?

----------


## ophelia

just something i've been asked to attend which will have a larger croud than I'm used to

----------


## Suzi

Something fabulous I hope?! My husband has used diazepam for this purpose before and it's really helped.

----------


## shine

Hope it helps. I have taken it in the past but only for short times. Probably max 5 days at a time. Good luck with the event.

----------


## TiffanyyO

Good luck with this  :):  
I personally haven't tried it, but i have heard good things

----------


## smelly_steph

works for me.

I still take it

----------


## Paula

How often, Steph? And Im asking from the point of view of having to come off it - from 15mg a day down to nothing .....

----------


## S deleted

> How often, Steph? And I’m asking from the point of view of having to come off it - from 15mg a day down to nothing .....


Still epically proud of you for this.

----------

Paula (26-04-18)

----------

